#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Media Library - Mr. Bean goes to the swimming pool

## Manoj

*Mr. Bean goes to the swimming pool*
(click here to watch and comment)



*Mr. Bean goes to the swimming pool* (4 min 13 sec)
Uploaded on 26th March 2011 at 07:54 AM by Manoj
Stupid Videos - YouTube

Funny and hilarious Mr. Bean (Rowan Atkinson) goes to the swimming pool, but what happens?  :D:  Watch and laugh! Best Mr. Bean video ever made (in my opinion).

*Tags:* actor, bean, britain, british, crazy, excellent, funny, goes, great, hilarious, humour, lol, mr., mr.bean, pool, swim, swimming, the

*Mr. Bean goes to the swimming pool*
(click here to watch and comment)






  Similar Threads: Media Library - Mr. Bean---The Exam Media Library - Mr Bean en el dentista Media Library - Amazing Accidents Media Library - Ep #1 - Top 10 Sleeping Positions Media Library - Best Football Stunts Ever

----------

